# Nächste Zeile



## Developer_Y (21. Februar 2009)

Hi, wie kann ich in die nächste Zeile rückken?
Ich weiß auch dass, wenn in einer Zeile kein Platzt Mehr ist der Text in die nächste Zeile rutscht, aber wie geht das anders?


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Februar 2009)

Meinst du *<br>* ?


----------



## Maik (21. Februar 2009)

Hi,

und wieder was zum Lesen 

Zeilenumbruch

mfg Maik


----------



## Developer_Y (21. Februar 2009)

danke !
danke !
danke !


----------



## Maik (21. Februar 2009)

Biddäää 

mfg Maik


----------

